# Внимание мы хотим жить!



## Видус Инга (7 Сен 2011)

Внимание! В России почти всем страдающим боковым  амиотрофическим cклерозом - неизлечимой болезнью врачи и чиновники от медицины отказывают в полной и всесторонней медицинской помощи, ссылаясь на нерациональность обслуживания безнадежно больного в условиях нехватки государственных средств на медицину и отсутствие методов лечения,  обрекая такого больного  на смерть в пытках ожидания очередного приступа нехватки воздуха без поддержки аппарата искусственной вентиляции легких и это при необходимости поддерживающих мероприятий по сохранению жизни больных! Нам отказывают в праве на жизнь! НАШ САЙТ


----------

